# Eure Meerforellen Bilder



## steven23883 (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo 
Dachte mir das Ich mal ein Thema erstelle wo alle Bordis Ihre schönsten Meerforellen Posten mit Bilder und eventuell größe und gewicht


----------



## pohlk (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*

Meine bis jetzt größte MeFo.

69cm und ca 6 Pfund, gebissen auf Hansen Flash beim Dorsch angeln...


----------



## steven23883 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*



pohlk schrieb:


> Meine bis jetzt größte MeFo.
> 
> 69cm und ca 6 Pfund, gebissen auf Hansen Flash beim Dorsch angeln...


 

Petri zum wünderschöne fisch#6 weiter so


----------



## pepp-eric (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*

...

Silber: 75cm, 6kg
Braun: ca. 80cm

beide innerhalb von 2h gefangen in der Flefö


----------



## nilz (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*

Hoi Eric,

das sind ja echt geile Trümmer!
Und dann beide in nur zwei Stunden so was kommt gewiss nicht regelmässig vor.
Daher meine Frage;was war das,so ganz grob,für eine Jahreszeit? (vermutlich Frühjahr?)

Danke!

N.


----------



## rahnschote (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*

Ist zwar kein Riese ,aber meine einzige "vorzeigbare " bis jetzt!Hatte so um 55cm und hat auf pilker in 20 m tiefe gebissen im Sommer 07


----------



## pepp-eric (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*



nilz schrieb:


> Hoi Eric,
> 
> das sind ja echt geile Trümmer!
> Und dann beide in nur zwei Stunden so was kommt gewiss nicht regelmässig vor.
> ...



richtig, war im März


----------



## mefohunter84 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*

Bild Nr. 1 Mefo 84 cm 12,5 Pfund November 2000,   
Bild Nr. 2 Mefo 74 cm 10,5 Pfund April 2006,   
Bild Nr. 3 Mefo 74 cm 10,0 Pfund März 2007


----------



## stefan08 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*

Hier wollte auch mal meine Monster-Meerforelle zeigen:vik:aber leider braun (release)#6


----------



## xfishbonex (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*

das sind ja alles granaten |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes feine bilder #6 besonders rolfs bilder :mschöne dinger 
lg andre


----------



## zandertoddy (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*

Langeland 2008 feb


----------



## mefohunter84 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*

Vielen Dank, Andre!  |rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden#h


----------



## Aalonso (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*

nagut, dann hier mal meine größte und dazu noch die kleinste:
frühjahr 2008 nichtmal handlang
november 2008 83cm, 7,3kg


----------



## Watfischer84 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*

Gute 5kg bei 72cm auf Fliege im April 08


----------



## donlotis (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*

Hallo,

coole Bilder bisher! 

@stefan08: Das ist ja mal ein strammer Fisch! 

Ich darf auch mal (71er, Ostern 2007):

Gruß donlotis


----------



## stefan08 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*

donlotis*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*

Hallo,

coole Bilder bisher! 

@stefan08: Das ist ja mal ein strammer Fisch! 

Ich darf auch mal (71er, Ostern 2007):

Gruß donlotis

(Danke deine ist aber auch nicht schlecht und schön silber!weiter so 2009) und die andern fänge sind auch super fische|schild-g


----------



## steven23883 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*

das sind ja schon richtig geile meerforellen #r
weiter so ist ein super ansporn|jump:...... aber was mit den ganzen anderen bordis los habt ihr alle keine foto´s |pfisch:|pfisch:|pfisch:


----------



## pepp-eric (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*

hab noch eine feiste 65er in petto


----------



## GuidoOo (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*

wunderschöne bilder & tiere...=)


----------



## steven23883 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*

|laola: was mit weiteren bildern von den bordis


----------



## xfishbonex (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*

bleib locker die müssen noch die granaten fangen |supergri|supergri|supergri
der märz und april wird dir geile bilder bringen |supergri|supergri|supergri
lg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*

Recht Hassu!

Wenn dat man so einfach wäre würde dieser Thread ja nich so spannend sein.

Geduld, Geduld, dieses Frühjahr ist die Ü60 fällig  und denn gibt dat auch fein Foti


----------



## mefohunter84 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*



Marcus van K schrieb:


> 64cm 74cm und 84cm hoffe ich kann die maße in 10cm schritten weiter machen ............................




|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

Bist ja ein hoffnungsloser Optimist, Marcus!!! :q

Aber tolle Fische auf deinen Bildern!!! :m #h


----------



## xfishbonex (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*

marcus geile teile #6
lg andre


----------



## Mefo23 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*

So hier mal meine Top-Fische:

1. 72cm und 7 Pfund (rot/schwarz Grizzly Frühjahr 2007)
2. 84cm und 12 Pfund 150g. (Spöket weiss mit rotem Kopf Frühjahr 2008)


----------



## steven23883 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*



Marcus van K schrieb:


> Mensch Leudde..................
> 
> seit ihr zu faul eure Bilder reinzustellen???????????????????????
> 
> ...


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*

Tja, mehr Fische werden wohl nicht gefangen.


----------



## Christian D (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*



> ihr zu faul eure Bilder reinzustellen???????????????????????


 
Es hat nur niemand mehr die Muße, sich den irgendwann einsetzenden pseudo-moralischen Aposteln mit ihren unnützen Kritikäußerungen zu stellen. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, geht es mir genauso.


----------



## Gardenfly (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*



Marcus van K schrieb:


> seit ihr zu faul eure Bilder reinzustellen???????????????????????



nein,nur keine gefangen


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*

Wo sind eigentlich die Bilder vom TE?


----------



## Fxndlxng (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*



Christian D schrieb:


> Es hat nur niemand mehr die Muße, sich den irgendwann einsetzenden pseudo-moralischen Aposteln mit ihren unnützen Kritikäußerungen zu stellen. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, geht es mir genauso.



Versteht mich jetzt bitte nicht falsch aber vielleicht hat auch einfach nicht jeder dieses profilneurotische Bedürfnis sich hier darzustellen nach dem Motto ich hab den "Längsten". Sind aber einige schöne Fische dabei. Petri den Fängern!

|wavey:


----------



## Christian D (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*

Guter Beitrag! Das sehe ich darüber hinaus, was ich geschrieben habe, genauso!


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*

So viele Bilder hochladen dauert mir auch einfach zu lange.


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*



Findling schrieb:


> Versteht mich jetzt bitte nicht falsch aber vielleicht hat auch einfach nicht jeder dieses profilneurotische Bedürfnis sich hier darzustellen nach dem Motto ich hab den "Längsten". Sind aber einige schöne Fische dabei. Petri den Fängern!



Naja, es gibt schon Leute die in der Lage sind Freude zu teilen. Ich würde nicht jedem der einen Fisch zeigt eine Profilneurose unterstellen. Aber das ständige zu dünn - zu klein - zu braun- ist schon nervig. Manchmal kommt ja auch noch - released? - hinzu. 

Manch einer der da tönt, ist über einen einmaligen 42er Zufallsfang noch nicht hinausgekommen.

Ich habe zwei nette Fotos von einem Fisch von neulich, da die aber unter ungünstigen Lichtverhältnissen mit nem Handy gemacht sind, wirkt der Fisch reichlich dunkel. Noch mal Beweisfotos zu machen ist mir zu albern, denn ich denke nicht, das ich irgendwelchen Pseudomoralisten irgendetwas beweisen muß.


----------



## Fxndlxng (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*

OT an:

Moinsen,

vielleicht habe ich mich nicht klar genug ausgedrückt aber ich bin der selben Meinung wie Ihr. Das ewige Zertreten von Fangmeldungen verleidet es einem, sich an diesen überhaupt noch zu beteiligen. Ich möchte auch nicht jedem Poster hier unterstellen ein "Selbstdarsteller" zu sein. Einige der Fische sind wirklich sehenswert (ohne jede Misgunst). 

Dennoch ist es meiner Meinung nach bei Meerforellenanglern und gerade bei diesen weit verbreitet, sich mit gefangenen Fischen  brüsten zu wollen. Dieses ist mir im Laufe der Jahre teilweise gehörig gegen den Strich gegangen. Es ist und bleibt nur ein Fisch und die Geschichte mit den 1000 Würfen ist längst vorbei. 

Stören tut es mich insbesondere dann, wenn die Fische massiv darunter leiden. Ich werde z.B. nie verstehen warum man einen kapitalen aber braunen Fisch, der zurück gesetzt werden soll, per Kiemengriff an den Strand schleifen muss. Nur um Bilder von ihm zu schießen und diese dann im Internet zu veröffentlichen. Der Fisch wird mit aller größter Wahrscheinlichkeit eingehen. Ist es das wert? Ich denke nicht. Wozu also? Das Argument mit dem Erinnerungsbild zählt dabei für mich nicht. Ich denke da spielen die vorgenannten Gründe eine entscheidende Rolle. Dies ist aber nur meine ganz persönliche Meinung und der Grund warum ich mich an solchen Threads nicht beteiligen möchte. Das war eigentlich alles was ich zum Ausdruck bringen wollte. Sry, falls ich Euch den Thread jetzt zerredet haben sollte.  

Grüße!

OT aus


----------



## zesch (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*






auf PB kaulbarschbraun

zesch

+ an alle Moral Aposteln: dieser Fisch ist Beifang = wurde zurückgesetzt !

@all: muß doch jeder für sich entscheiden, was er mit dem Fisch macht

dies ist ein Bilder Fred ! kein Bekenntnis Fred !


----------



## xfishbonex (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*



zesch schrieb:


> auf PB kaulbarschbraun
> 
> zesch
> 
> ...


 :q:q hallo das ist ja ein komischer zander |kopfkrat|kopfkrat lg andre 
hast du nicht dicke augen gemacht |bigeyes wo du die mefo gesehen hast 
:q lg andre


----------



## Der Pilot (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*

War klar daß hier wieder ein selbsternannter Moraltripheini nervt. #q
Der Titel hier nennt sich " Eure Meerforellen Bilder ". Also bitte zeigt sie, denn viele wollen schöne Bilder von Fischen sehen.
Fast alle von uns sind faire und manchmal auch stolze Angler. 
So ist das eben. :m


----------



## HD4ever (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*

meine beiden schönsten Mefos bisher ....
91 cm 8,9 Kg ( 2007 ) und 74 cm 5,65 Kg ( letztes WE )


----------



## zesch (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*

@HD4ever

fängst Du solche Schönheiten beim Schleppen oder mit der Wurfangel ?

...schöne dicke gesunde Fische !


----------



## Der Pilot (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*

*Findling*
Wenn Du Dich hier äusserst, mußt Du mit Reaktionen rechnen.
Du hast mir gerade ein PN geschickt und wolltest mir auf diesem Wege den Mund verbieten. Gehts noch?!! 
Ich habe nichts gegen Dich persönlich aber es wäre sinnvoll wenn Du Dir bewusst machst was "Forum" bedeutet. 
Und anstatt alberbe PNs zu schreiben, würde ich lieber mal mit Dir fischen und Dir sehr wünschen, mir stolz einen schönen Fisch zu zeigen.


----------



## Fxndlxng (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*

Moin,

ich wollte Dir bestimmt nicht den Mund verbieten sondern nur darauf aufmerksam machen, dass es eine rein sachliche Diskussion darüber war, warum nur so wenige Leute Bilder von Ihren Fischen gepostet haben. Muss ja einen Grund haben!?! Keine Spur von bösem Blut bis Du mich als Moraltripheini bezeichnet hast ohne selber irgendetwas zum Thema zu sagen, geschweige denn wenigstens ein Bild zu posten. Ich habe hier niemanden in irgendeiner Weise belehrt oder angegriffen sondern lediglich meine ganz persönliche Meinung geäußert und diese auch noch als solche doppelt unterstrichen. Ist ja schließlich ein Forum wie Du selber so schön festgestellt hast, also sollte das doch erlaubt sein. Ich habe jetzt auch echt keinen Bock da eine Streiterei draus wachsen zu lassen.  |krach:
Also: Schwamm drüber! Ich bin seit fast 10 Jahren jedes WE unterwegs. Wenn Du mit willst sag bescheid. Damit ist das Thema für mich beendet. 

Grüße! |wavey:


----------



## Der Pilot (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*

Hätte nicht mit so einer reifen Antwort gerechnet. Respekt. 
Ich denke wir sind uns einig, daß jeder bloss seine Meinung und die mit Recht geposted hat. 
Muß leider fast jedes WE arbeinen, bin aber vom 20. 03.- 25.04. auf und um Als unterwegs. Wäre mir eine Ehre mit so einem "Heini" wie Dir ein paar Würfe zu machen. Also, alles cool und friedlich.
Gruss#6


----------



## Reverend Mefo (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*

Leude....

Ontopic, Please...#d

Der Braunforellen - Thread ist woanders und bietet umfangreichen Platz für literarische Ergüsse...


----------



## GuidoOo (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*

Um mal von den da oben abzulenken!


@ HD4Ever Schööööne Silberlinge!
Wenn ich mal sowas fange =)
Glückwunsch!


----------



## Jacky Fan (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*

Schöne Fische habt ihr gefangen.
Petry
Trotz der ganzen Unkenbolde werde auch ich ein Bild meiner bis jetzt ersten und einzigen MeFo posten.
Gefangen mit Watti beim Dorschangeln.
Bin aber dabei, mich zu steigern.
Ostern bin ich wieder an der Förde und werde einen erneuten Angriff starten.
Jeder Fänger ist stolz auf seinen Fisch und ich teile gerne die Freude eines anderen.
Mein Kumpel ist ein Speci mit GuFi auf Zander an unseren Gewässern und ich bin fast nur der Keschergehilfe, trotzdem haben wir gemeinsam freude am gefangenen Fisch.
Er selber nimmt nie einen Zander mit nach Hause.
Ich selber keul auch nicht alles ab, was an den Haken geht, aber es gibt immer einen passenden Moment für ein Foto.
Der Umgang mir der Kreatur Fisch wird jedem der die Prüfung und den dazugehörigen Lehrgang gemacht hat beigebracht.
So gut jetzt mit rumgeunke.
Zeigt mir eure schönen MeFos


----------



## ronnyvanoohlen (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*

Hey, tolle Silberpfeile habt ihr da gefangen. Hoffentlich klappt es bei mir auch bald. 

Petri und Respekt allen Erfahrenen gegenüber...:m


----------



## Havorred01 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*

Moin moin!! 

so will auch mal...

gruß

havorred01


----------



## steven23883 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*

Top weiter so brauche noch mehr ansporn die saison geht bald richtig los :vik:


----------



## xfishbonex (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*



steven23883 schrieb:


> Top weiter so brauche noch mehr ansporn die saison geht bald richtig los :vik:


 die saison ist in volle gange :vik:ab ins wasser mit dir #6und geil dich auf wenn du eine am stock hast :q
lg andre


----------



## steven23883 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> die saison ist in volle gange :vik:ab ins wasser mit dir #6und geil dich auf wenn du eine am stock hast :q
> lg andre


 

das stimmt das die saison schon in gange ist #6 und am wasser war ich auch schon:vik: aber an mein stock will keine#q


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> die saison ist in volle gange :vik:ab ins wasser mit dir #6und geil dich auf wenn du eine am stock hast :q
> lg andre


 
der junge lässt das FERKELN nicht, wenn das mal nicht in die hose geht :g;+


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*



steven23883 schrieb:


> das stimmt das die saison schon in gange ist #6 und am wasser war ich auch schon:vik: aber an mein stock will keine#q


 
so´n "stock" hatte ich auch mal :c

ihr ferkelt hier aber auch fast schon wie im dahme brandungsangel fred |kopfkrat


----------



## Malte (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*



Boot angler schrieb:


> so´n "stock" hatte ich auch mal :c


Das ist nicht gut |supergri


----------



## steven23883 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*

Vieleicht sollte ich den ast mal mit der angel tauschen |supergri vieleicht beißt dann ja was an


----------



## Reverend Mefo (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*



Boot angler schrieb:


> ihr ferkelt hier aber auch fast schon wie im dahme brandungsangel fred |kopfkrat



Wo Du recht hast, hast Du recht  Und das ohne (R)Ute


----------



## Schwarzwusel (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*



Boot angler schrieb:


> ihr ferkelt hier aber auch fast schon wie im dahme brandungsangel fred |kopfkrat


 |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes... Tz tz tz.... :m


----------



## Svenno 02 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*

So hier, beim Twitchen an die Angel gegangen September letzten Jahres,
klein aber fein!Genau 40 cm:l


----------



## LutzLutz (14. März 2009)

*AW: Eure Meerforellen Bilder*

so hier mal meine erste maßige mefo.....trotz gezieltem mefo angeln hab ich meine erste beim brandungsangeln verhaftet|kopfkrat


----------

